# could it be !!!



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi girls, 


i have been doing the twot diary but was looking for some ansers please,, 

i am on day 23 at the moment and since late last week i seem to have tender nipples, and strange af like type pains, far to early for af,, 

since yesterday i have had backache, and when i went for my shower i noticed that the bitaround the nipples seems bigger and more browny, my boobs r hurting now and feeling pretty heavy, does any1 know if this could possibly be a preg symptom or is it just in my head??


i got my HSG last month and im hoping its just what i need, any advice any 1.....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed hunny .. x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well folks....


i was naughty and did a test,, a cheapie,,  :grin: 

and i got a faint line,,within the 10mins,, :grin: 

day 24 of my cycle and i got it, 

so here's hoping its correct,,


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

mine is like the 4th one down,,


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hiya

I think perhaps on CD24 its definatley too early, a very good sign though.

But since you got a BFP last cycle i would be very careful how you read this....

If you could wait till saturday id imagine you will get a much clearer result..

Angel83


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx for the reply,, i didnt get a BFP last month, 


these tests aint mine, i got them from the internet, 

the 4th one down is just like the result i got, 


gt 2 more tests but dp wont let me test until sat


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i think you need to wait till your official test date, it is too early to be relying on any result you get now i think

 xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

angel83 said:


> But since you got a BFP last cycle i would be very careful how you read this....


Hi Kewlgirl, think Angel is looking at your signature box and looking at your BFP from Nov 06

fingers crossed for you this month

x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Kewlgirl
I too think it is rather early to be testing hun  I'd wait until Saturday  
Did you have the same symptoms when you were pg with your children? It's so hard to tell isn't it and our minds and bodies play tricks on us 
Fingers crossed it's good news 
Take care
Gayn
X


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you good luck...it looks really promising
     
   

Best wishes

Juniper
x


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx girls,,

i checked the test and the line is still there.... a faint pink 1 not grey .. and that was done at 10:30 this morning.....

i have spoke to some1 that has got a BFP on day 23 so it is possible..

the symptoms i have a very similar to the 1's i had with my 1st daughter........


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

hiya

sorry i think a miss read your signature box. 

Best of luck for saturday if you can resist testing till then, i know i couldnt. hehe

Angel83


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi ..got blood test results, progesterone was 67,, so that is good, with 50mg's clomid, i told her about the test yesterday and the very faint line, she said it is possible but not to read too much into it,   so i just gotta wait until sat and c, looked at the test again and the line is still there, so it cant be negative,, can it,,would't it just fade....


oh i wish i didnt test.. wish i had waited, any advice any1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Fingers crossed for you  

I wouldn't keep looking at your previous tests though...any test line that comes up after the recommended maximum time (usually around 10 minutes) should be ignored as may be evaporation line....so your test line may not have faded if it was negative as could still be evaporation showing (if that makes sense), unfortunately that's not the way the tests work.  If it was genuine positive then this too should still show +ve so hopefully this is the case !

I would hold off testing until at least 14dpo and then if get a +ve result within the test time recommendation then sounds promising.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi folks,,

did another tet this morning and got BFN...   so don't know what to think...


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

just wanted to wish you luck hun.xxxx


----------

